# DS #3377: Retro Game Challenge (USA)



## Chanser (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4497^^


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 12, 2009)

GOTY here IMO! Hopefully it sells well, and the sequel follows soon after.


----------



## trinest (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow- and on my usual channels too- that makes it even more awesome.

Going to play this right now.


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2009)

I just realized how the logo and cover is so unappealing in English and w/o the Gamecenter-CX brand.
Well at least I hope it sells good with the press it got.


----------



## hova1 (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG I COULDN'T BELIEVE WHAT I SAW!
THANK YOU GODS FROM THE HEAVENS ABOVE!


----------



## War (Feb 12, 2009)

The box art is so boring :< But the game probably p0wns.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 12, 2009)

FINALLY! Can't wait to play this. Epic win for retro racing games right now.


----------



## wangchuck (Feb 12, 2009)

Any copy protection on this?


----------



## hksmrchan (Feb 12, 2009)

KGDLjlJDLJSLDKJFSDJLFSA OH MY GOD AWESOMEGAME IS DUMPED ON TIME YAY


----------



## Haz N. (Feb 12, 2009)

Jesus christ! This sure took the rom dumpers long enough. =p

Anyway, yes, this game rocks, and I'm not even continuing from where I left off in the Japanese version; I just wanna see everything in English.

Also, I'm a 1990 baby/more of a 90's guy, but that doesn't diminish my enjoyment of this game any less.


----------



## xoinx (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG! all the great releases over the past 48 hours!! o.O


----------



## Chanser (Feb 12, 2009)

With GreenBanana complaining it's not out, we can now rest with ease.


----------



## gigermunit (Feb 12, 2009)

"And God Said: let the north americans finally good a retro import of the 8bit variety"


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 12, 2009)

HazNobody said:
			
		

> Jesus christ! This sure took the rom dumpers long enough. =p



It only came in stores TODAY what are you talking about? Some of you expect too much...


----------



## Zagger (Feb 12, 2009)

looks prety cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the second one is already coming out in japan


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 12, 2009)

hurray for retro games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its been a long while since i touch any retro game


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

And it's a tiny ROM, too, which will be nice. 

This kinda has that same trinket appeal for me that WarioWare does. Look forward to foolin' with it.


----------



## granville (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm getting this JUST for the RPG. I'll enjoy the other game of course, but IMHO, the real meat of the game is Guardia Quest.

And any good 16MB game is welcome on my cramped 2GB microSD.


----------



## trinest (Feb 12, 2009)

This was fun until I turned it off with out saving after doing so much shit.

Not happy.


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 12, 2009)

trinest said:
			
		

> This was fun until I turned it off with out saving after doing so much shit.
> 
> Not happy.



Dude, it JUST appeared, you haven't had time to get anywhere.  

Anyways, somebody please quickly undub this for chrissakes so that the embarrassing Star Wars text is thankfully masked by the unintelligible moonman lang.  Name input fails and fails upon fails for not allowing pokery-tappery for letter-selection.  I don't care if it's "retro", this is still 2009.


----------



## trinest (Feb 12, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> trinest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been online for an hour.

More then enough time to do the 1st and a bit of the second challange sets.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice! Can't wait to play it!

Here's a link to the discussion thread on the NDS - Games forum.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Loving it so far. The magazines, and manuals feel pretty authentic for the time period. So far I like the little comments that the two make during game-play sessions. I am sure people are going to say OMG the voices suck, UNDUB! etc. Yeah, if you undubbed them you wouldn't be able to understand them, as there are no subs, so I fail to see the point. 
I am so glad I gave up on the import during Haggleman 1, so I have mostly new stuff to play.
Also, the 3D Arino face is kind of creepy.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet.  No lines no waiting for this one.

That is one seriously lame ass intro.  Game's pretty fun so far.  Can't wait to get farther into it.


----------



## Haz N. (Feb 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> HazNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC, the release date was February 10th. It's the 11th. I remember Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and a lot of others being dumped same day of release.

As a matter of fact, don't mind me: I'm just a bit impatient and uppity today.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 12, 2009)

Woah Best game ever, game about playing a game. I feel like playing it again. Game Center ftw!


----------



## Banger (Feb 12, 2009)

HazNobody said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And some games take several days... Get over yourself.


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> HazNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be nice to the new comers, Banger. They have a lot to learn. 

I'm so excited to indulge myself in a retro bliss that weaves my childhood and today together. This is going to be great.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am in love with this game!! I am on star prince right now and i cant wait to get the next game.  Every game reminds me of my wonderful times i had with simple nes games.  The music also rocks.


----------



## SaltyDog (Feb 12, 2009)

One of the eagerly anticipated games of the year. Off to play...


----------



## sweenish (Feb 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> HazNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not at all.

especially if you're used to the music, film, or app scenes


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 12, 2009)

Should be awsome... This inspired me to get the show it's based on, and I've been laughing all night....it's hilarious Should of known about this show ages ago....


----------



## davislim (Feb 12, 2009)

retro bundle pack!!!! tiny size fit juz nice in the free space left in my memory card....awesome..


----------



## hova1 (Feb 12, 2009)

this reminds me of way back when i was buying game magazines every month. maybe if i wouldn't have bought so much, i could've afford the games i was reading about *sigh*


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 12, 2009)

sweenish said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The scenes are completely different as to how easy it is to get supplied. NDS games they rarely ever get shipped early (unlike films/music, not sure why you think apps are ever early), so the only way to get them early is review copies. And if you expect people to risk dumping review copies for the masses of kids in todays 'scene' well guess again


----------



## Link5084 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wait, how the hell do you save in this game?


----------



## Icey (Feb 12, 2009)

I use real time save. Yay Cyclo.


----------



## Haz N. (Feb 12, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Wait, how the hell do you save in this game?



The "quit" option will ask you if you want to save, then if you want to continue playing, iirc.


----------



## Orusaka (Feb 12, 2009)

For anyone who wonders, a Japanese save will work on this one, which is pretty sweet, as I had some serious time racked up and some pretty decent high scores on my Jap save, so I was very pleased to be able to bring it over. Had I known that would be possible, I wouldn't have stopped playing it after it was announced.


----------



## Link5084 (Feb 12, 2009)

HazNobody said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's kinda stupid, why can't they just have a "Save" option in the menu? Makes things easier


----------



## m3rox (Feb 12, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> HazNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this your very first video game?


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 12, 2009)

Hot damn! It's finally here!


----------



## science (Feb 12, 2009)

Why is everyone creaming their pants over this? What is it?


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 12, 2009)

This game OWNS! I finally understand that saying, "They just don't make them like they used to."


----------



## omatic (Feb 12, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Why is everyone creaming their pants over this? What is it?



It's a pant-moisturizer, actually.

In reality, it's a collection of NES-archetype game parodies. There's a shoot-em-up parody, an RPG parody, a racing parody, and etc. It's pretty sweet if you're old enough to appreciate it.


----------



## Rod (Feb 12, 2009)

Third page and no one complaining about piracy checks yet? Yay, sounds like this one's clean. Gonna pass it to my SD when DQV comes out.
Ah oh yeah, Guardia Quest! Looking forward to that.



			
				Icey said:
			
		

> I use real time save. Yay Cyclo.


Kinda off-topic: Just wondering, is there any way to disable the real time save in the Cyclo DS? I'm not talking about "just don't use it", I'm talking about not being able to use it at all if I choose so. I'm thinking of getting one, but I really don't want the savestates thing.


----------



## granville (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Supercard DS-One with savestates and don't use them. Why would you want to disable them if you can just choose not to use them?


----------



## War (Feb 12, 2009)

Rod said:
			
		

> Third page and no one complaining about piracy checks yet? Yay, sounds like this one's clean. Gonna pass it to my SD when DQV comes out.
> Ah oh yeah, Guardia Quest! Looking forward to that.
> 
> 
> ...


I think to activate RTS mode in the Cyclo, you must hold down Select before you load up a game and keep holding it until you see a message that says "RTS Initialize". As long as you don' hold select before you load up the game, the RTS option wont appear and you'll be safe.


----------



## dsrules (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm...mine is 256Mbit instead of the reported Archive size: 512Mbit


----------



## Anakir (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm gonna give it a try just to see what the hype's about. I'm probably not gonna play it much knowing myself. I'm not into old-school gaming.


----------



## morphius (Feb 12, 2009)

"there is nothing coming on the screen"....
"you have to blow on the game when this happens"

bwahahaha thats the BEST!


----------



## Chanser (Feb 12, 2009)

Just saw the trailer for Retro Game Challenge 2, looks good.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 12, 2009)

dsrules said:
			
		

> hmm...mine is 256Mbit instead of the reported Archive size: 512Mbit



Your correct, never take the nfo at face value.


----------



## XxXNEROXxX (Feb 12, 2009)

hahaha......funny translations...this game makes me laugh

"You shooted 42 asteroids"


----------



## sweenish (Feb 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> The scenes are completely different as to how easy it is to get supplied. NDS games they rarely ever get shipped early (unlike films/music, not sure why you think apps are ever early), so the only way to get them early is review copies. And if you expect people to risk dumping review copies for the masses of kids in todays 'scene' well guess again



you are about 100% wrong.

games go gold around a month before a game hits shelves. gtaIV and fallout3 are perfect examples of how just about every other scene is. i just grabbed lily allen's new album yesterday, but that torrent was available for a week. now it's not like it was sitting in some store for a week and an employee snuck it out. 

the infiltration, for lack of a better word, is much deeper in the other scenes. 

and apps do come out early. windows 7 beta? 

and even without that level of infiltration, some ds games still take a couple days or a week AFTER release before they get dumped. in any other scene, that group would fail.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2009)

XxXNEROXxX said:
			
		

> hahaha......funny translations...this game makes me laugh
> 
> "You shooted 42 asteroids"


I think the bad English is on purpose to make the game more authentic.


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 12, 2009)

dlin it now


----------



## enarky (Feb 12, 2009)

Lili Allens Album? God, that's some baaad taste...


----------



## fateastray (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL

"YOU SHOOTED 33 ASTEROIDS"

edit: aww mentioned already T_T


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2009)

trinest said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He does this every time a game's released and no matter how many people correct him he refuses to stop making an utter cretin of himself
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1729977
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110...p;#entry1480253
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1446648

He seems to think games get posted on GBATemp before they're dumped for some reason, and if his source doesn't have it, no one has it and is therefore lying if they talk about what they think of the game.  So a game comes out, between 1 and 5 hours later it's posted on GBATemp, people talk about what it's like and GB comes along saying "LOL, it's not even out yet, wait for it to be made available before pretending you've already played it lol etc etc."  

Anyway, really been looking forward to this one, hope it lives up to expectations.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 12, 2009)

Only just beat the first challenge....gotta go to work.....looks good so far.  I like how the kid next to you occasionally comments on your game. At any rate, it looks like a keeper.  I noticed you have access to "Gamefan Magazine" on the bookshelf in the game. LOL.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 12, 2009)

very nice to hear... old is never forgotten and usually the old games are the ones that are best (ask FF fans)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> ...I noticed you have access to "Gamefan Magazine" on the bookshelf in the game. LOL.



Yeah, the kid also made a reference to Dan Sock (Hsu?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very fun game -- not so much for the games, but for the whole presentation.


----------



## Renzozuken (Feb 12, 2009)

great game.. but the third game is really frustrating


----------



## Rod (Feb 12, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I have a Supercard DS-One with savestates and don't use them. Why would you want to disable them if you can just choose not to use them?
> Let's just say I don't have enough willpower to ignore them. If I'm playing in some device that allows savestates, I know I'm gonna use them some time or later, and I don't like it at all. I wanna stay on my toes when playing a game, and if I know I can just "rewind it", even if I don't use it, I feel completely carefree and the whole experience falls to tedium. Real battle save is the reason why I can't for the life of me play Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, even though I loved Path of Radiance.
> 
> QUOTE(War @ Feb 12 2009, 02:24 AM) I think to activate RTS mode in the Cyclo, you must hold down Select before you load up a game and keep holding it until you see a message that says "RTS Initialize". As long as you don' hold select before you load up the game, the RTS option wont appear and you'll be safe.


Hmm, that's great to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, War!


----------



## lachinay (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude, Radiant Dawn is a huge masterpiece! Do you a favor and play it... just crank up the difficulty level and the save-whenever-you-feel-like option disappears.

Or, learn to control you weakness and don't use it -- playing some Persona 4 on PS2 may boost your Diligence


----------



## Jundeezy (Feb 12, 2009)

Just tried this game out and played for an hour or 2. Very good game.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, its here. I didn't expect this! Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Legobot (Feb 12, 2009)

Why does my internet have to mess up on the realease date for this title? I can't get onto any site except this one, all other sites say page load error.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 12, 2009)

This game is AWESOME!

I love the entire Challenge stuff and the Retro feeling


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2009)

I loved the story in the game! lol!

The little details are cool.. the magazines and manuals, the names. And it's great to play Galaga Cosmic Gate again after 18 years!


----------



## science (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I guess I will have to pick this one up if everyone is saying how good it is. This will be my first DS game in a while. Seriously. My flash cart is filled with games that came out in the first and second years of the DS's life


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2009)

All unlocked


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahaha!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats effing brilliant. I can't wait to check this out tonizzy.


----------



## pikirika (Feb 12, 2009)

Orusaka said:
			
		

> For anyone who wonders, a Japanese save will work on this one, which is pretty sweet, as I had some serious time racked up and some pretty decent high scores on my Jap save, so I was very pleased to be able to bring it over.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hepheisto (Feb 12, 2009)

good game, but i miss a possibility to fast forward the text, its a bit unnerving as its so slow


----------



## sweenish (Feb 12, 2009)

enarky said:
			
		

> Lili Allens Album? God, that's some baaad taste...



and your tastes are?


----------



## enarky (Feb 12, 2009)

Better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(this is going to get sooo moderated, I assume/hope...)


----------



## paul3100 (Feb 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why does my internet have to mess up on the realease date for this title? I can't get onto any site except this one, all other sites say page load error.



Same happened to me today and also from the UK, what isp are you with?

On topic :-)

This is just another retro pack with fancy wrapping if you think about it and we have plenty of those already on the ds!

Though saying the above i quite like this game,i like they set you challenges on each game as well as free play, how many games are on this then? cause iv done 4 so far and another one mentioned in game so that makes 5 so far??

paul


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## HavQ (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the game is plain awesome!
9.5/10, I'm on Rally King.


----------



## greygoosecat (Feb 12, 2009)

Got to Guadia last night before I went to sleep.  I think I was as excited as the boy about finally getting to Guadia.  haha


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 12, 2009)

greygoosecat said:
			
		

> Got to Guardia last night before I went to sleep.  I think I was as excited as the boy about finally getting to Guardia.  haha


Guardia is going to be awesome. I'm only on rally king, but Guardia is the game a really want to play.


----------



## pilotwangs (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet, now i've got a reason to play my DS again.


----------



## JPH (Feb 12, 2009)

The intro is lame >_>

I got passed the first Galaga-rip-off level and the Ninja thing, and I must say it's fun so far. Never heard of the games I'm playing in it, but they're enjoyable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This kinda makes me want to go grab a NES and start beating some more retro stuff.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> Never heard of the games I'm playing in it, but they're enjoyable.




...


None of the games is real..


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> jph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY ARE REAL I PLAYED THEM!

j/k

Yeah created just for this title.  Really looking forward to the sequel in a couple of weeks, gonna have to get a guide though to know what the challenges are seeing its all in Japanese.


----------



## paul3100 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey how do you do a boost start on rally king sp? because for mission 3 of sp thats the challenge but i can't find instructions on how!?

Also seen on a few threads saying the rom is only 16mbs untrimmed but my rom is 30.01mbs trimmed, So whats the official size of the rom 16 or 32mbs? my guess 32mbs as its the size i have after trimmed.

paul


----------



## greygoosecat (Feb 12, 2009)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Hey how do you do a boost start on rally king sp? because for mission 3 of sp thats the challenge but i can't find instructions on how!?
> 
> Also seen on a few threads saying the rom is only 16mbs untrimmed but my rom is 30.01mbs trimmed, So whats the official size of the rom 16 or 32mbs? my guess 32mbs as its the size i have after trimmed.
> 
> paul



On page 8 of issue 4 '86.  Press A between 3 and 2 during the countdown.  I usually just did it right before it turned 2 and it worked for me.  For some reason, too much before that...it didn't work...even though it was still between 3 and 2.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 13, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> Never heard of the games I'm playing in it, but they're enjoyable.



PRICELESS!


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Feb 13, 2009)

Long time lurker, but just had to throw my two cents in...

This game is tits, pure and simple.  I'm actually going to buy it to support the cause so we can see volume 2 come state-side as well (and help put XSeed's children into college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Martiin (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like a delicious rom of fun!
here i come "pong"


----------



## paul3100 (Feb 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> On page 8 of issue 4 '86. Press A between 3 and 2 during the countdown. I usually just did it right before it turned 2 and it worked for me. For some reason, too much before that...it didn't work...even though it was still between 3 and 2.



Thank you, easy when you know how lol .

Well looks like it could be the end of my play with this game! reached Guadia Quest.

I hate these sorts of games mostly and don't see it fun having to roam around doing half the game in challenge mode to only have to start from scratch on the full game... 

paul


----------



## Rayder (Feb 13, 2009)

Since Galaga is one of my all-time favorite games, Cosmic Gate is fun.  But I got to Haggleman and I really don't like that game.  Though to be honest, I've been spending much more time playing with our new PC and putting games in that.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 13, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Since Galaga is one of my all-time favorite games, Cosmic Gate is fun.  But I got to Haggleman and I really don't like that game.  Though to be honest, I've been spending much more time playing with our new PC and putting games in that.



I think Haggleman is based on Door Door which was never released outside Japan, so it might fall a bit flat on Western audiences in terms of drumming up nostalgia.


----------



## Lametta (Feb 13, 2009)

I really like this games though Im too young to remember them


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 13, 2009)

Lametta said:
			
		

> I really like this games though Im too young to remember them



The games never really existed in the 80s, they've been made especially for this game.  They're certainly inspired by some of the games of the era though.


----------



## Taik (Feb 13, 2009)

AWESOME GAME !!!

I just love the comments lol
"If nothing shows up on the screen, blow in the cartridge" LOL
"Guess I'm not gonna have to buy other controllers
-Why ?
-Don't tell me you don't smash your controllers when you lose ?! You're supposed to do so ! It's the law !"

LMAO

Awesome game...


----------



## paul3100 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any cheats out for this yet that will open up all games?

paul


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 13, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> Long time lurker, but just had to throw my two cents in...
> 
> This game is tits, pure and simple.  I'm actually going to buy it to support the cause so we can see volume 2 come state-side as well (and help put XSeed's children into college
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% JohnnyCheeks.  I was actually pretty surprised that they had it in my local Gamestop yesterday.  Clerk had no idea what it was.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically agree with what everyone else has been saying.  If you have any nostalgia for the NES / 80's arcade era, definitely pick this up.  The challenge format is fun as hell, and the game is really entertaining.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2009)

Played it last night. I was hooked in and stunned with how much fun i was having. Even the pre-programmed compliments were great. I was transported back to my childhood, kickin ass in old-school games, and the other kid(s) were impressed and shocked. Ahh the memories. Finished the first set of challenges and opened up the second game (the platformer-style game). I am REALLY enjoying this one. Gonna purchase VERY soon.


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 13, 2009)

God i hate Haggleman. Are there any cheats out already?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> God i hate Haggleman. Are there any cheats out already?


The cheats are shown when each game is unlocked in the magazines.  There isn't any to unlock all games.

Here are the cheats listed, though I don't see how anyone would want to use them, its not like the games are hard (especially Haggleman, all you do is jump on the enemies if you want to finish it quick).
http://faqs.ign.com/articles/953/953530p1.html


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 13, 2009)

I hate Guagia Quest, I'at the last challenge of it though. I almost forgot I didn't like JRPG's.
I love Star Prince and Haggleman though.


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes but in the rally game it is hard to get the Drift Boosts.


----------



## lipucd (Feb 13, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> I think Haggleman is based on Door Door which was never released outside Japan, so it might fall a bit flat on Western audiences in terms of drumming up nostalgia.


TBH when I first saw it I though of "Flicky", a old game made by SEGA with running around stages that loop...but without the chick saving and more doors that could do damage...with some Mario thrown in.


----------



## Taik (Feb 13, 2009)

I hate Guadia Quest ">__>
Too bad the game is pretty short...


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 13, 2009)

I suck at Rally King.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But the other games are great!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2009)

This looks sweet. my retro gamer inside of me will never die.


----------



## bastband (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone please post a complete save file for those of us who cannot be bothered to go through the challenges?

Thanks


----------



## Taik (Feb 13, 2009)

Finished it, the WORST GAMES are Rally King normal and SP (they are pretty much the same) and GUADIA QUEST, Star Prince is REAL fun ^^


----------



## SargeSmash (Feb 13, 2009)

As a die-hard Dragon Warrior / Quest adherent, Guadia Quest is a surprisingly excellent riff on the classic NES games.  Don't know how long it'll actually last, but it's great, nonetheless.

All of it has been fun, although Haggleman 2's last challenge was a bit annoying for me, for some reason.  Maybe because I was up too late playing, and all my skills and patience had gone down the drain at that point.

Rally King gets annoying.  It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination, but it can be way too easy to spin out, and the boost mechanic usually gets you in more trouble.  It's definitely not something that can be abused, like the boost mechanics in Mario Kart.

Anyway, I figure I'm going to buy this legit.  I've enjoyed it far too much to deprive them of a sale of an excellent game, and I'm interested in seeing more of these cross the pond.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Feb 13, 2009)

As I was talking to people who never heard of it before yesterday, I described Haggleman as a cross between Simon's Quest and Bugs Bunny's Crazy Castle.  Not sure they understood what I was talking about after that, though.

I did manage to use my snaking Mario Kart past for evil last night in SP Rally 1.  It didn't benefit me as much as it did in Mario Kart, though, as it's very easy to end up in a hazard and then fall back in spots even if you were boosting at the time.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Feb 13, 2009)

Really loving this so far


----------



## eltrut (Feb 14, 2009)

Is this coming out in Europe? specifically Australia?


----------



## Rod (Feb 16, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> I think Haggleman is based on Door Door which was never released outside Japan, so it might fall a bit flat on Western audiences in terms of drumming up nostalgia.


As soon as I saw the door system in Haggleman, that's the exact thing that popped into my mind. Ironically, I've played Door Door for the first time like 1 or 2 days before Retro Game Challenge =P

Loved how the boss silhouette detail in Haggleman 2 resembles the Mega Man 2 bosses' intro, lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 16, 2009)

Rod said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, so i am not the only guy who thought he was playing a megaman game when i saw the sihouette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so anyone managed to figure out how to do the drift boost?


----------



## Gestahl (Feb 16, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Anyway, I figure I'm going to buy this legit.  I've enjoyed it far too much to deprive them of a sale of an excellent game, and I'm interested in seeing more of these cross the pond.


I second that and I'm buying it legit. The game has its flaws but overall it is very refreshing and fun. We definitely need more games like this and I hope my money will help bring the second one over here.


----------



## Falco20019 (Feb 18, 2009)

bastband said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please post a complete save file for those of us who cannot be bothered to go through the challenges?
> 
> Thanks


I would also like to see a completed save, since i have completed it yesterday (again) and today, it said ingame "Savefile is corrupted, Initializing save file". I have a SCDSOne (not SDHC) and when i try to use the RTS or cheats, die game freezes... I had problems with the savegame of RGC before, so I tried RTS before - with no success 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have the latest ndsinfo.dat

I don't want to play through the hole game again (3rd time ...), only to get them in Freeplay and see the next startup that my savegame is lost due to saving-errors...


----------



## Another World (Feb 19, 2009)

this is by far the best nds game i have played in the last year, and i'm not saying since 2009 started =P. this takes me back to being 14 again and i just got my NES. i would stay up late at night all summer long and play super mario brothers on a 15 inch black and white tv. i remember when SMB2 was announced. i was a regular subscriber to nintendo power back then. i read that review over and over waiting for x-mas. i played the shit out of SMB2 after i got it. i remember doing the samething with bionic commando. i picked up a few gaming mags and got so hyped about that game. after i got it, i played it for 3-5 days (as i recall) until i beat it. i would pause it all night long so i could wake up and play the next day. the day i beat it was a thanksgiving morning. i remember having it on pause for 12 hours. i would keep sneaking away and checking on the NES to make sure it was still working!

this game just takes me back! i hope there is a sequel and another sequel.. and another.



			
				Rod said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see the influences of Ninja Jajamaru Kun, Ninja Kun - Ashura no Shou, and Door Door. 

-another world


----------



## 666 (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone else have this game crash to a black screen on the very final challenge?


----------



## test84 (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got to Guadia Quest and I hate so much its Dragon Quest type that I can't even play it to get to next game, would someone please give me a cheat or something to let me go through next game? I dont want the next game to be completed or something, I just want to skip this game. tnx


----------



## test84 (Mar 14, 2009)

I think everyone's playing second one!


----------



## 666 (Mar 25, 2009)

666 said:
			
		

> Anyone else have this game crash to a black screen on the very final challenge?



No?


----------

